# Where is Toby?



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's getting close to Xmas and the Large Scale Toby from Bachmann is still not here.
Toby has a 0-6-0 chassis similar to Thomas. 
I am not too fond of the blacked out windows and doorways. It may have been wiser for Bachmann to keep them open and tuck the workings inside/underneath so the product would me more useful for bashing and so the kids can put in a driver.


Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee talked to our Bachmann rep. yesterday, he said mid December. That is cutting it close. James 1st quarter 2014.


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

I notice that the Bachmann UK website has Toby listed as December/January. 

Fortunately our eldest son wanted something different for Christmas this year and has deferred his wish for Toby until his birthday next year. We were also fortunate that both James and Emily were available for his twin brother and sister (2.5 yrs) who interestingly and very pleasingly both have "big choo choo" at the top of their Christmas lists. And before anyone says it: whilst we do give these trains to our kids as gifts for them to own, they are supervised at all times with them and they live in the train cupboard with all of my trains.

I do however agree on the comments about blacked out windows and doors - would have been much better if one could stick a driver in there, though not sure what they would have come up with for the mechanism for the moving eyes in that scenario? And with all that space available a smoke generator would have been good too.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike K. 

James "The Red Engine" has already been done, along with Thomas(with Annie and Clarabelle) , Percy(with Troublesome Trucks), and Emily. Perhaps they are going to do Henry or Gordon? Or is this another production run of an already released product? I have been using an LBG tram engine at shows and telling kids Toby was waiting for new wood for his sides.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

James has been done, he has also been out of stock for some time. We have many orders standing for him.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike, You would think Bachmann would time this better for Xmas. Many people don't wait until the last minute to buy gifts. 
I thought James was recently replenished after being out of stock for most of the year. Bachmann will miss Xmas sales for the big red engine too. New stock early next year makes little sense.


Jim, I can't imagine Bachmann doing a Henry or Gordon for some time. They are both bigger than anything they have already made in the Thomas range. 
The last engines made were James and Emily which are both long with tenders being hard for kids to handle and more expensive. I think the big engines are done, just for the moment. 
Next year I envision Henrietta to go behind Toby and the next engine to be Old Salty which will be the first diesel in the range and a colorful well known character that requires least new tooling. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder how the Aster purists would feel about my renaming my "Silver Link" as "Spencer"?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 20 Nov 2013 07:36 PM 
I wonder how the Aster purists would feel about my renaming my "Silver Link" as "Spencer"? 
The Aster purist would pull funny expressions on their face with eyes rolling from side to side.










Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Bachmann called today. Toby left PA. today, on the way to us.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I've had Toby in stock since last Wednesday.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine is on the way to me from Star Hobby in Annapolis MD. Shipped today.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They must be working to the West, slowly!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Carp! Toby is a solid BOX and they want HOW MUCH for it??? He said with dropped jaw...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

As much as James who is twice the engine and has twice the appeal. They should have used an 0-4-0 block under a simple boiler shape and kept the windows and doors open so their market potential was greater. No Henrietta either. They will be flogging them off for around $100 some stage later. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Setting up track for this and next weekends running at Colvin Run Mill Park, we, Dr. Rivet and I, used Toby as our test rabbit. He performed flawlessly on the main line and the Thomas loop. He has the NMRA/LS switch, thank you Bachmann. A very nice looking engine. Chuck


----------

